# FL Building Code Occupancy sensor requirements



## fescon

We are finishing a tenant buildout in a strip mall. The electrical inspector told my foreman on site that we had to install occupancy sensors in the rooms even though it didn't show them on the plans. I couldnt find anything in the NEC on it, but the inspector showed it to my guy onsite in the Florida Building Code. I had never come across this requirement before, but apparently according to the inspector it is just now starting to be enforced. For some reason, the requirement for occupancy sensors only applies to buildings in excess of 5,000 sq ft.

I copy and pasted from the Florida Building Code website the code section.

*13-415.AB.1.1 Automatic lighting controls.* Interior lighting in buildings larger than 5,000 square feet (465 m2) shall be controlled with an automatic control device to shut off building lighting in all spaces. This automatic control device shall function on either: 

1. A scheduled basis using a time-of-day operated control device that turns lighting off at specific programmed times—an independent program schedule shall be provided for areas of no more than 25,000 square feet (2323 m2) but not more than one floor. 

2. An occupant sensor that shall turn lighting off within 30 minutes of an occupant leaving a space. 

3. A signal from another control or alarm system that indicates the area is unoccupied. *

Exceptions:* The following shall not require an automatic control device. 

a. Lighting intended for 24-hour operation. 

b. Lighting in spaces where patient care is rendered. 

c. Spaces where an automatic shutoff would endanger the safety or security of the room's or building's occupant(s). *

13-415.AB.1.2 Space control*. Each space enclosed by ceiling-height partitions shall have at least one control device to independently control the general lighting within the space. Each manual device shall be readily accessible and located so the occupants can see the controlled lighting. 

a. A control device shall be installed that automatically turns lighting off within 30 minutes of all occupants leaving a space, except spaces with multiscene control, in the following: 

1. Classrooms (not including shop classrooms, laboratory classrooms, and preschool through 12th grade classrooms). 

2. Conference/meeting rooms. 

3. Employee lunch and break rooms. 

These spaces are not required to be connected to other automatic lighting shutoff controls.


----------



## ampman

fescon said:


> We are finishing a tenant buildout in a strip mall. The electrical inspector told my foreman on site that we had to install occupancy sensors in the rooms even though it didn't show them on the plans. I couldnt find anything in the NEC on it, but the inspector showed it to my guy onsite in the Florida Building Code. I had never come across this requirement before, but apparently according to the inspector it is just now starting to be enforced. For some reason, the requirement for occupancy sensors only applies to buildings in excess of 5,000 sq ft.
> 
> I copy and pasted from the Florida Building Code website the code section.
> 
> *13-415.AB.1.1 Automatic lighting controls.* Interior lighting in buildings larger than 5,000 square feet (465 m2) shall be controlled with an automatic control device to shut off building lighting in all spaces. This automatic control device shall function on either:
> 
> 1. A scheduled basis using a time-of-day operated control device that turns lighting off at specific programmed times—an independent program schedule shall be provided for areas of no more than 25,000 square feet (2323 m2) but not more than one floor.
> 
> 2. An occupant sensor that shall turn lighting off within 30 minutes of an occupant leaving a space.
> 
> 3. A signal from another control or alarm system that indicates the area is unoccupied.
> 
> *Exceptions:* The following shall not require an automatic control device.
> 
> a. Lighting intended for 24-hour operation.
> 
> b. Lighting in spaces where patient care is rendered.
> 
> c. Spaces where an automatic shutoff would endanger the safety or security of the room's or building's occupant(s).
> 
> *13-415.AB.1.2 Space control*. Each space enclosed by ceiling-height partitions shall have at least one control device to independently control the general lighting within the space. Each manual device shall be readily accessible and located so the occupants can see the controlled lighting.
> 
> a. A control device shall be installed that automatically turns lighting off within 30 minutes of all occupants leaving a space, except spaces with multiscene control, in the following:
> 
> 1. Classrooms (not including shop classrooms, laboratory classrooms, and preschool through 12th grade classrooms).
> 
> 2. Conference/meeting rooms.
> 
> 3. Employee lunch and break rooms.
> 
> These spaces are not required to be connected to other automatic lighting shutoff controls.


if not on the plans then someone else needs to pay for the change -- what kind of plans examiners do they have


----------

